# Marine type 'conversions', sort of...



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I discovered that I was in need of some anti-ork forces so I have been trying to cobble something up out of left over bits and pieces.
First up, some Angels put together from various bits of marine and guard types. Most are up to the white under-coat and may not get much further for a while.


I tried to make the Flamer look heavier than a normal trooper with some mods to jump-pack.



I tried to make this guy look all commanding like, from a metal smirf torso and extra flashy bits!

I gave this guy a decent looking weapon with some mods to the arms.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah, some bikes, I envision a trike with some sort of crew served weapon.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Turned out to be more of a trailer than a trike.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I like the ambition... but I have two pieces of constructive criticism:

1) MOLD LINES! It's the first thing you should look at when building. At the very least the flamer guy has some massive mold lines and flash on him. Please take that off before going further. It'll ruin the model.

2) That white undercoat is not working properly. It should come out as a flat, even white. It looks like at this rate, you'll clog up a lot of the detail. I would advise stripping the ones you've done, and getting a new can.

Sorry I couldn't be more positive...


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

T, of course you are absolutely correct which is why this is in a WIP thread! If I ever continue painting them they will be gone over and some of the mold lines removed but some lines that may be like 'real life' seams will be left on. 
Be prepared for more awful looking models.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

You'll find it easier to remove the lines before assembly...


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

More boots on the ground!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

torealis said:


> You'll find it easier to remove the lines before assembly


This is a whole world of truth. When I got back into the hobby I skimmed over mold lines...and now I hate the earlier part of my collection because of my laziness.

Look forward to seeing more from you, that flamer guy is wild but really interesting to me for whatever reason. Doesn't quite fit the traditional BA mold but I'm down.

EDIT: Holy crap I just noticed the train (thanks to @torealis). Wow.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS

That's awesome. Love it.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Some more fire-power! Still have some bits to add especially to make the gun a little less orky looking.
I even found a lone snap-together termie in a box of crap. I hope you all understand now that it is all about getting figures out there sooner than later.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

This must be a really wild looking force to play against the orks! Was that heavy flamer the one from the chaos vehicles sprue?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

When I play I play Orks, this stuff is just something to add to the display before it is swapped out for something else. The flamer may be from a vehicle sprue of some sort. Also I just like to build models so a lot of the stuff I do is never played.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I really like that gun emplacement.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I was kind of busy today so I didn't get much done. I started converting the bike to a trike and added some bits to the gun and got the number two together. One and two are connected hand to shoulder so that they can waltz around the mount together!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:shok: that thing is bonkers. Well done!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I appreciate all of your comments. Primer on and finished enough for now to be placed on the display.
One of the guys is going to bring some Marines in so I may have enough to pull some of these and do a bit of painting.



L]


----------

